
MacBook Pro 13“ Function Keys Late 2016 Teardown - ProZsolt
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function+Keys+Late+2016+Teardown/72415
======
shadowfacts
> The battery assembly is entirely, and very solidly, glued into the case,
> thus complicating replacement.

Eek, this seems like one of the biggest issues. If you want the computer to
last for a long time (and since you're paying a ridiculous amount for it, you
probably do), the battery is probably going to be the biggest issue.

> The trackpad can be removed without first removing the battery.

The only thing that can be (relatively) easily replaced is the one that is
less (or the least) likely to need replacement.

> Repairability 2 out of 10

This is incredibly low and only beaten to the lowest score by the 15" retina
MBP at 1/10 [1].

[1]:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+D...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Retina+Display+Mid+2012+Teardown/9462#s36210)

